# Wanted: Western Uni-mount truck mount for 02 Wrangler



## cosmo (Jul 11, 2000)

I am looking for a Western uni-mount truck mount for a 2002 Jeep Wrangler!!! Does anyone have one for sale or know anyone or where????? Also wiring if you have it. Althought I can get that on line New for a decent price.


----------

